# Mirror Lake Hwy?



## laughssc (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone know how much snow is up by the Crystal Lake Trailhead? I going to head up that way tomorrow and wanted to be prepared. Also is the hwy open frm Kamas to Evanston? 8)


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

I fished Trial Lake two days ago and the highway was completely snow free. There was just a few small piles of snow here and there so you should be good.


----------



## laughssc (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks man good to know!! How was the fish'n? Ice off the lakes?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

laughssc said:


> Anyone know how much snow is up by the Crystal Lake Trailhead? I going to head up that way tomorrow and wanted to be prepared. Also is the hwy open frm Kamas to Evanston? 8)


The highway from Evanston to Kamas is open.

Last Sunday, June 20:
Mirror Lake was frozen except down by the parking lot on the south end of the lake, but the access road was still blocked with snow. Pass Lake was open. People were snowmobiling and cross-country skiing around Moosehorn and off-loading snowmobiles at the Fehr Lake trailhead to go thru th etrees down to Mirror Lake would be my guess.


----------



## laughssc (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanx a ton Skating Minor and Wyogoob.


----------



## laughssc (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanx again to those who replied. The fishing was great and so was the weather.


----------

